# Its not right, State farm!!!



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

*Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


You are using your vehicle for commercial purposes, they have the right to cut you off.

Look up Metromile on Google, they will cover some of your TNC driving. Uber will cover part of it, but read your coverages carefully because there may be gaps.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

They just figured you were not going to make enuf money to pay the premium is all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just switched to Farmers for about the same price as 21st cent.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes, it is a sad state of affairs when we lose our right to engage in insurance fraud.

The American Century™ is surely over.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Car


RainbowPlate said:


> Yes, it is a sad state of affairs when we lose our right to engage in insurance fraud.
> 
> The American Century™ is surely over.


Care to add where you saw insurance fraud mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm on SSI/Disability, do to having Metastatic bone Cancer, I've ALWAYS have paid my premium, I just wanted to do Ubering part time, and because SSI/Disability isn't counted as "earned income" State farm said that they wouldn't cover me, because Uber would count as my primary income?? I just don't think it's right!!


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

observer said:


> You are using your vehicle for commercial purposes, they have the right to cut you off.
> 
> Look up Metromile on Google, they will cover some of your TNC driving. Uber will cover part of it, but read your coverages carefully because there may be gaps.


I thought Ubering wasn't consider a Commercial job, in California?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


I find it interesting as they are the parent company of esurance that actually endorses lyft.


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

I think it's very wrong, that if I had a job that paid me more money then ubering, State Farm would then insure me, but since Uber would be my only source of "Earned income" they won't cover me, even though for over 2 yes, they have been insuring me and my 2014 car, with only being on SSI/Disability?


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

It has nothing to do with income levels. Using your vehicle for commercial purposes (yes, Uber is commercial) exposes you and your vehicle to more chances of an accident/claim. Thus, higher rates. Check with the firms mentioned above and you'll have coverage in no time.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> I thought Ubering wasn't consider a Commercial job, in California?


Uber doesn't consider it commercial but insurance companies certainly do, Uber misleads its drivers on many things.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just switch to Farmers


This


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Jjkaaemom.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>



Jjkaemom said:


> I thought Ubering wasn't consider a Commercial job, in California?


Your vehicle when used to earn money (pizza/newspaper delivery, transporting people) is called a 
"vehicle-for-hire" and is excluded from most (if not all) personal insurance policies for coverage. In essence you are driving a taxi cab which requires commercial insurance -- in any state.



XUberMike said:


> Care to add where you saw insurance fraud mentioned in this thread?


Insurance fraud: Driving your car as a vehicle-for-hire and not informing your auto insurance company you are doing do. REASON: You are not paying the higher premium for using your car in a commercial way.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> I thought Ubering wasn't consider a Commercial job, in California?


I think you need to look up the word "commercial" in a dictionary.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Since you are new, do you know how the James River policy covers you and how it does not? This is the way I explain it . . .

_*My insurance agent* reviewed the Uber insurance policy (aka James Rivers) for me. These were his comments.
1. There is *nothing* in the JR policy to cover damage to my vehicle or my medical expenses. [Commercial (bodily, collision, comprehensive)] 

2. Forget the contingency clause. If my insurance learned I was driving for-hire, they would cancel my auto insurance immediately. (So, I am not driving yet.)

3. The JR policy is *liability insurance *to cover my passengers' medical and property damage expenses, the "other guy's" medical and property damage. The $1M umbrella policy I consider to be a CYA for *Uber incase it is sued.*

In TX (where I live) most if not all policies carry an exclusion of coverage for vehicles-for-hire. This includes personal vehicles used for pizza delivery, newspaper delivery, and transporting people for payment, whether payment is immediate or a week later through a third party.

Many people in the States are driving on their personal policy not realizing they are committing insurance fraud by not letting their insurance company know they are driving on the Uber app. Should they need to file an Uber-related claim, their insurance could be cancelled with their name blacklisted for reference to other insurance companies. _


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


Try Geico they have insurance for uber and left you can go to geico.com and get a quote.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

limepro said:


> I find it interesting as they are the parent company of esurance that actually endorses lyft.


Allstate is their parent company just needed to correct myself.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Mom,

You are not an employee of Uber. You are an independent contractor. UBER is your vendor to whom you pay for the use of their technology.

Think about this. YOU are *the *driver. If, Good forbid, you are involved in an accident and someone wants to sue, they will come after you first and sure for everything you own. Is driving on the Uber app really worth the stress?

JM2¢W


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Mom,
> 
> You are not an employee of Uber. You are an independent contractor. UBER is your vendor to whom you pay for the use of their technology.
> 
> ...


Wrong, they would have to go after the insurance that is active at the time, if no insurance is active then they would go after the driver.

Insurance companies have much deeper pockets, people know this.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

limepro said:


> Wrong, they would have to go after the insurance that is active at the time, if no insurance is active then they would go after the driver.


If insurance denies the claim (like State Farm would), who is left? The driver.

Yes, In an at fault accident James River would pay the pax' s & other driver's expenses. That does not preclude any of those in the accident from refusing the settlement and suing the driver of they feel it is not enough.

I am one of the defendants (not plaintiff) in a pending lawsuit where the other driver refused settlement & is suing the driver and the owners of the policy.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> If insurance denies the claim (like State Farm would), who is left? The driver.
> 
> Yes, In an at fault accident James River would pay the pax' s & other driver's expenses. That does not preclude any of those in the accident from refusing the settlement and suing the driver of they feel it is not enough.
> 
> I am one of the defendants (not plaintiff) in a pending lawsuit where the other driver refused settlement & is suing the driver and the owners of the policy.


If the owner of the taxi company has deeper pockets then that is why, you are just fodder for being a part of the incident. If it were only you and insurance and you aren't a multimillionaire they would settle with the insurance.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

limepro said:


> If it were only you and insurance and you aren't a multimillionaire they would settle with the insurance


Well, the plaintiff is not settling with the insurance b/c she may think "Americans are rich," and she is going after the owners of the policy (parents) as well as the 28 yr old driver (daughter) who rear-ended the plaintiff driving at 5 mph.

<My last post to this thread>​
​


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I think you need to look up the word "commercial" in a dictionary.





Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I think you need to look up the word "commercial" in a dictionary.


Well unless you are also rainbow plate my question was not directed to you.

I understand fraud just did not see it in this thread (still don't) and wanted rainbow to substainate the claim.

Kaemom stated exactly what she did with Screwber, no fraud at all, nor has anyone here advised her to commit fraud so it's a false acusation.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Well unless you are also rainbow plate my question was not directed to you.
> 
> I understand fraud just did not see it in this thread (still don't) and wanted rainbow to substainate the claim.
> 
> Kaemom stated exactly what she did with Screwber, no fraud at all, nor has anyone here advised her to commit fraud so it's a false acusation.


1. I wasn't talking to you, my comment was directed to the OP.

2. I think _you_ need to look up the word "commercial" in the dictionary.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> 1. I wasn't talking to you, my comment was directed to the OP.
> 
> 2. I think _you_ need to look up the word "commercial" in the dictionary.


Point out the fraud or RUN ALONG


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Point out the fraud or RUN ALONG


The fraud is working commercially and not notifying your insurance company.

I know it's impossible for a man to inderstand something if his livelihood depends on him not understanding it, so I won't be responding to any more of your ignorant ramblings.

Good day sir!


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The fraud is working commercially and not notifying your insurance company.
> 
> I know it's impossible for a man to inderstand something if his livelihood depends on him not understanding it, so I won't be responding to any more of your ignorant ramblings.
> 
> Good day sir!


Now I know why you drive a cab.
I'm going to type slow for you.

The OP told State Farm she drove Uber and was canceled as they said it was her only income..
NO FRAUD


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi Jjkaaemom.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


Usually leases do have a clause of driving for hire or commercial driving, not sure why they would care as you pay for excess mileage but they lease cars and hope to get back low mileage clean cars for resale.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Most livey and cab companies pay $5,000 a year per vehicle for commercial insurance because because they are on the road and average 5x - 10x more than the average car and have to cover passengers medical expenses and are able to sue for pain and suffering.
Drivers for Uber report they are working 40+ hours a week. That's definitely falls under commercial use. Also most Ubers have a loan on their vehicle which technically, the bank owns. The bank did not give a loan for the use of a taxi (you are taxing passengers around for money). Most credit unions don't even give out loans for commercial purposes. Not even a lawnmower for a landscaping business. That's loan fraud. Loan fraud + insurance fraud, double whammy and they have the right to cancel and flag you.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Commercial use has no time limit. If you drive someone for ONE hour in a month and get paid, that is still commercial.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I hope you get things sorted out with your insurance co. And keep us informed with the outcome with State Farm. Good luck!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Geico specifically has a policy in some states that can be used. For Geico, part time is TNC driving less than 50% of the miles you put on your car. Has nothing to do with time.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Buy a livery policy and get livery plates.

Problem solved.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


Correct. State Farm's policy is if Ubering is more than 50% of what you use your car for, you must have commercial insurance. If it is less than 50%, you can keep your personal insurance.

If Ubering is your only source of income, you will need some sort of either hybrid policy, or commercial policy.

Unfortunately, it just comes down to risk. They are willing to risk letting part time drivers remain insured, but the risk for full-time drivers is too great.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


Sadly while some cabbies are fully functional, posses a great knowledge of the English language and are my good friends, some are completely the opposite and feel entitled to the transportation business. It was clear you never committed fraud yet they continued along their course of you committing fraud. Their entitlement was blatant here, even when given the opportunity to right their false statements. The transportation companies & persons with this attitude will ultimately perish as rideshare companies will SADLY beat them to a PULP.

It's not just the price that UBER consistently beats them with but also service, vehicle appearance, driver courtesy and OVERALL experience (And trust me I'm no UBER TROLL, in fact I truly despise UBER and wish cab companies would step up to the plate with a viable product and service.) BUT with their holier than thou attitudes the big taxi company will ultimately perish just like many Brick & Mortar (to big to fail) retail establishments that failed to grasp the Internet and ultimately perished.

Cab Companies (and SOME Posters here but NOT ALL HERE) need to knock the chip off their shoulder and learn to compete with likes of UBER and LYFT or they will knock them into obscurity.

As for your policy, contact FARMERS.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving"


Your nephew is correct. Using a leased vehicle as a taxi (let's say what "Ubering" really is) puts more.mileage on the car than expected for a leased car.

Did you lease thru Uber ? I understand that Uber leaders fraudulently state on paperwork to the question, "How will this car be used?" by checking "personal."

Source: My reading of the posts on this forum since beginning of July.

JM2¢W

<My last Post to this Thread>​


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> I'm on SSI/Disability, do to having Metastatic bone Cancer, I've ALWAYS have paid my premium, I just wanted to do Ubering part time, and because SSI/Disability isn't counted as "earned income" State farm said that they wouldn't cover me, because Uber would count as my primary income?? I just don't think it's right!!


In many cases, Personal Insurance companies will cancel your insurance if you are using your vehicle_ 'for hire' (_ie Livery / Taxi service). It is added liability in the eyes of the insurance company, so they are protecting themselves. Therefore they see it as you are using your car for business purposes and expect you to carry Commercial Insurance designed for Livery service (usually 5-10 times more expensive than standard personal insurance).

SOME insurance companies are providing *Ride-share Gap insurance*. Make sure if they do, it is designed for DRIVERS, not riders - which they have out there as well.
The purpose is to help fill in the gaps that Uber's umbrella insurance does not cover. However that still may leave gaps, just smaller ones.

There has also been talk of Hybrid Insurance which is supposed to allow both personal use and commercial use at a lower cost than full commercial.
A few companies out there currently offer something like this. Not sure how they define the difference between full commercial insurance versus hybrid from legal standpoints. But it is apparently cheaper than full commercial insurance.

The insurance side of this business is a major issue many new drivers simply do not understand or bother to learn about.


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

Why is the OP ignoring the obvious and simple solution of getting her coverage with Farmers? It will solve her problem. Farmers surcharges about 8% for this coverage. Done deal. Don't be loyal to State Farm. They are not loyal to you. JM2C


----------



## Fstampaholic (Sep 13, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


I live in Florida and spoke with my State Farm agent today (9-14-15). The bottom line is this: If you are "carrying persons for a charge" and using your personal vehicle, you are not covered in an accident and will be subject to cancellation. I like Uber but cannot afford to loose my insurance, license and registration.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Esurance covers me and knows I drive for Uber. They did not charge extra for my policy but will not pay any claims related to Ubering.


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


My point all along was, I don't think it's right that state farm can tell me that they would cover me to Uber if " Ubering wasn't my main source of earned income" It never was about Commercial Insurance, Committing fraud or Anything else.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just switched to Farmers for about the same price as 21st cent.


Did you get a quote from Metromile? everybody says MM cheaper than farmers.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> My point all along was, I don't think it's right that state farm can tell me that they would cover me to Uber if " Ubering wasn't my main source of earned income" It never was about Commercial Insurance, Committing fraud or Anything else.


Quite crying and go to metromile .com. I switched from State Farm after 30 plus years to geico. Saved money. Swithced from Gecio to Metromile, Saved money and I am covered legally for TNC.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


With a leased car, a financed car, you would need need collision coverage on it 24/7. Anything less would be asking for trouble really, particularly given your circumstances. Even under the best case scenario you sort of hint at, amidst the confusion, that wouldn't allow me to feel covered. There are likely to be coverage gaps that could really bite you, even if they suggested they wouldn't outright drop you.

That said, you did the right thing to disclose to your insurance provider, that takes courage. Good for you. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Huberis said:


> With a leased car, a financed car, you would need need collision coverage on it 24/7. Anything less would be asking for trouble really, particularly given your circumstances. Even under the best case scenario you sort of hint at, amidst the confusion, that wouldn't allow me to feel covered. There are likely to be coverage gaps that could really bite you, even if they suggested they wouldn't outright drop you.
> 
> That said, you did the right thing to disclose to your insurance provider, that takes courage. Good for you. Hope it works out for you.


Quit wasting your time. And everybody else around here who while might say you are crazy for driving UBEr, they would at least like to see you protected. Unless your driving record is bad, Metromile is likely going to be cheaper than Sate****ingfarm!. Takes 5 minutes to get a quote, than comeback here.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


Farmers insurance will cover you


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

limepro said:


> Wrong, they would have to go after the insurance that is active at the time, if no insurance is active then they would go after the driver.
> Insurance companies have much deeper pockets, people know this.


Yes and no.
The driver will be the primary defendant named, along with Uber.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Esurance covers me and knows I drive for Uber. They did not charge extra for my policy but will not pay any claims related to Ubering.


In other words, with app on and no pax, you are driving uninsured.


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


I just emailed State Farm that I was thinking of driving for Uber (actually I am just waiting and waiting on my background check to clear) and she said State Farm does not cover Uber driving...period.

She gave me a name of someone in my town who does. http://nwcommunityinsurance.com/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


If you called State Farm and told them you were going to start teaching folks how to race a car around the local track in your car would you expect them to cover it?

No, but that's diffferent?

Yes. No drunks in the car. No drunks on the road. Less traffic. No pedestrians. No looking at a map in unfamiliar neighborhoods or being given crappy directions at the last minute.

Insurance can choose what to cover.


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

I work at a personal injury law firm so this Uber insurance thing is of interest to me. I understand it that if you cause the crash, your car is not covered if you have the app on but have not accepted a ride yet. Other than that you are covered and so is everyone else. There is no PIP (personal injury protection which pays your medical bills in OR while you are waiting to find out who is going to pay for the claim overall). It is the same with cabs and if you are a passenger, you can get your own PIP to pay if you have your own car insurance http://www.injurylaworegon.com/weblog.htm/injury-on-a-bus-or-taxi.htm

The OR legislature is looking to close those loopholes as far as I understand. They also may require commercial insurance, which Uber says will end Uber in OR.
https://action.uber.org/oregon/


----------



## Jjkaemom (Sep 13, 2015)

JDavis said:


> I just emailed State Farm that I was thinking of driving for Uber (actually I am just waiting and waiting on my background check to clear) and she said State Farm does not cover Uber driving...period.
> 
> She gave me a name of someone in my town who does. http://nwcommunityinsurance.com/


The first time I called to ask them, she said they only covered part time ubering, the second time I called, the office manager said, they only would if I had another source of earned income that payed me more then ubering would part time. That's the part I don't think is right, a insurance company being able to say," if I had another source of income that paid me more then ubering they would cover me" I doesn't make sense!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> The first time I called to ask them, she said they only covered part time ubering, the second time I called, the office manager said, they only would if I had another source of earned income that payed me more then ubering would part time. That's the part I don't think is right, a insurance company being able to say," if I had another source of income that paid me more then ubering they would cover me" I doesn't make sense!


Stupid rule because if you did $40k with Uber, you would be putting a ton of miles on your car. I put under or around 200 a week with Uber.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> The first time I called to ask them, she said they only covered part time ubering, the second time I called, the office manager said, they only would if I had another source of earned income that payed me more then ubering would part time. That's the part I don't think is right, a insurance company being able to say," if I had another source of income that paid me more then ubering they would cover me" I doesn't make sense!


It is mostly clumsy language. Insurance companies don't want to cover livery work with personal policies. They don't want to lose a whole lot of business either. There are all kinds of issues. Many insurance agents are just sales people. I bet you many of them still don't even know who or what Uber or Lyft is.

Much of this issue see,s to come by way of clumsy language and somewhat erroneous assumptions. It is one thing to have some sort of discussion or email exchange with your agent, but from what I can tell, their often seems to be big factual gaps, knowledge gaps etc.

People seem to rely a lot on some agent to make some sort of promise, if you are like me, I often enough have trouble reading the legalese language of contracts.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Car
> 
> Care to add where you saw insurance fraud mentioned in this thread?


You are joking right? Who doesn't know that 95 percent of Uber drivers scam their insurance by not telling them the truth...ie...fraud. Go under the insurance forum and find out.


----------



## JDavis (Aug 11, 2015)

This thread says State Farm is ok with it https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-got-back-from-my-state-farm-agent.18157/ as long as the primary use is for not ridesharing, so I guess maybe my agent is wrong


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> I think it's very wrong, that if I had a job that paid me more money then ubering, State Farm would then insure me, but since Uber would be my only source of "Earned income" they won't cover me, even though for over 2 yes, they have been insuring me and my 2014 car, with only being on SSI/Disability?


I believe your a bit confused here... Several months ago, State Farm didn't have a rideshare policy provision. My guess is -- they still don't. And if your driving for UBER or LYFT, they won't cover you. It has nothing to do with your only source of income, or that your on disability, etc...

To my knowledge -- in california you can use Metromile or Farmer's. -- I have Farmers and happy with it. I had to give up "AAA" though which I wasn't happy -- For the same reason -- they don't have a RideShare provision.

This isn't the end of the world for you -- Just switch insurance companies and continue your part time driving. I found FARMER'S to be very competitive to my "AAA" policy I had. They indicate it's a 8% premium for the rideshare endoresment. But "AAA" isn't known for being a cheap policy -- so was happy to get Farmer's slightly cheaper than my "AAA" policy.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Esurance covers me and knows I drive for Uber. They did not charge extra for my policy but will not pay any claims related to Ubering.


So who pays when or if your ever in an accident when your on the clock, and not have a passenger?

Uber is secondary in those situation and your policy won't cover because your on the clock with UBER. The donut hole is likely it's you that will pay! Atleast that is the way it is in California.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Paimei said:


> You are joking right? Who doesn't know that 95 percent of Uber drivers scam their insurance by not telling them the truth...ie...fraud. Go under the insurance forum and find out.


Do me a favor and try to stick to the point

That is in this thread show me where anyone states they comitted insurance fraud or enouraged someone to commit fraud.

It didn't happen pure and simple.

You're free to run all over these threads and spew any BS you want. Back up your BS 95% stat please. Just because you say it don't make it true

As for me, my seven uber buds all have FARMERS so that's 100% for those that like make up shit up


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Paimei said:


> You are joking right? Who doesn't know that 95 percent of Uber drivers scam their insurance by not telling them the truth...ie...fraud. Go under the insurance forum and find out.


Don't know about the rest of the 95%, but obviously you are scamming your insurance.


----------



## TomP (May 3, 2015)

Paimei said:


> You are joking right? Who doesn't know that 95 percent of Uber drivers scam their insurance by not telling them the truth...ie...fraud. Go under the insurance forum and find out.


Paimei, I guess you missed where the OP Jjkaemom said this:


Jjkaemom said:


> First of all, I called my insurance company BEFORE I ever started Ubering, the agent that I spoke with informed me that I would be FINE with my FULL coverage policy as long as I was driving for Uber part time, 20 hrs or less a week, So then I drive for 3 weeks less then 12 hours a week. Three day's ago I called State Farm back, because my car is leased, and I was told by my Nephew that "Leased vehicles can't do Commercial driving" and I asked to speak to my agent, and she said that she really wasn't sure about Commercial driving & my lease, but explained to me that since, Ubering part time would be my main source of income, ( They don't count Social Security/Disability earned income) I would not be able to Uber, while having their insurance, and what her Co-worker told me the first time I called was wrong. Since that phone call 3 days ago, I HAVE NOT DROVE for Uber.... I'm still waiting for a call back from my leasing agent, to find out if Ubering is consider a "Commercial job". I came on this forum for Information and to ask questions, not for rude comments, and assuming that I'm just an idiot...


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

TomP said:


> Paimei, I guess you missed where the OP said this:


They don't miss it, it just does not help their storyline


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JDavis said:


> This thread says State Farm is ok with it https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-got-back-from-my-state-farm-agent.18157/ as long as the primary use is for not ridesharing, so I guess maybe my agent is wrong


I remember reading that thread. There is what your told by a salesman. Your agent is more a salesman than an agent, or claims adjuster. I felt the jist of that thread, if I remember correctly (just got done working on a plaster repair project, not going to reread it), the gist was they wouldn't cancel you right off the bat.

Not outright canceling you versus covering damages to your car in a way that you do not need to worry about gaps, those are two different things. Does it mean that if you need to make a claim with them they aren't going to ask for your mileage or question you concerning who you happened to have in your back seat.

This is just getting going. At some point, your insurance company and not you determines what the primary use of your car is or has been. Even if they don't drop you, you wouldn't have coverage on your car during phase one unless you defrauded them. The notion that drivers do not driver around during phase 1 is not true. Phase one, driving around looking for a hot spot, trying to put distance between yourself and the other four drivers on the block, running around doing errands with the app on looking for something else to do......... Those are prime times to get in an accident. Whether they drop you or not, under the mentioned scenario, you would be in trouble.

That said, isn't MM supposed to provide collision during phase 1 now?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> The first time I called to ask them, she said they only covered part time ubering, the second time I called, the office manager said, they only would if I had another source of earned income that payed me more then ubering would part time. That's the part I don't think is right, a insurance company being able to say," if I had another source of income that paid me more then ubering they would cover me" I doesn't make sense!


Why doesn't it make sense exactly? If you had a full time job for example, it is easier for them to believe your primary use for your car is something other than Uber driving. It is still kind of dubious, but not coming from there perspective, they are out to protect their interests first.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> In other words, with app on and no pax, you are driving uninsured.


Uber has app on insurance for the drivers, not just once you are pinged. We have app on to app off coverage, although some of it is liability only, I believe.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Uber has app on insurance for the drivers, not just once you are pinged. We have app on to app off coverage, although some of it is liability only, I believe.


It depends on the state. In PA, Uber was required to take on primary liability coverage during phase 1. Last I checked, that was a bit of an exception and not the norm. In most states, liability coverage during phase 1 is contingent coverage. As far as I have read, in most places, collision is contingent during phase 2 and 3. There would be zero collision coverage during phase 1 from James River.


----------



## Courtney2010 (Aug 21, 2015)

Jjkaemom said:


> I think it's very wrong, that if I had a job that paid me more money then ubering, State Farm would then insure me, but since Uber would be my only source of "Earned income" they won't cover me, even though for over 2 yes, they have been insuring me and my 2014 car, with only being on SSI/Disability?


Why did you tell them?


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Do me a favor and try to stick to the point
> 
> That is in this thread show me where anyone states they comitted insurance fraud or enouraged someone to commit fraud.
> 
> ...


That is in California where Uber has a stranglehold. Most other states, including Pennsylvania, Connecticut, Rhode Island, have 1 company offering part-time Uber ride-sharing insurance. All or most Uber drivers are lying to their insurance, you know it, I know it, and all the post re on the insurance forums know it. Fraud.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Paimei said:


> That is in California where Uber has a stranglehold. Most other states, including Pennsylvania, Connecticut, Rhode Island, have 1 company offering part-time Uber ride-sharing insurance. All or most Uber drivers are lying to their insurance, you know it, I know it, and all the post re on the insurance forums know it. Fraud.


Just not here and not by the OP which is my point. Think what you want just don't falsely accuse OP of something she did not do nor anyone else said in this thread.

If your in PA and commit fraud, just come out and say it but dont faslely accuse others of doing what you believe 95 percent do just to fit your narrative.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I remember reading that thread. There is what your told by a salesman. Your agent is more a salesman than an agent, or claims adjuster. I felt the jist of that thread, if I remember correctly (just got done working on a plaster repair project, not going to reread it), the gist was they wouldn't cancel you right off the bat.
> 
> Not outright canceling you versus covering damages to your car in a way that you do not need to worry about gaps, those are two different things. Does it mean that if you need to make a claim with them they aren't going to ask for your mileage or question you concerning who you happened to have in your back seat.
> 
> ...


MM does or can provide COMP&COL during phase one.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Great thread!
OP, listen to UberNorthStar. She's done her research, has her head together.
So glad I'm a "traditional transportation professional".
I carry a copy of my taxi policy with me.
I would NEVER uber, but if he'll DID freeze over I'd need;
A 5 year minimum price guarantee from uber AND
The right to operate with livery plates and livery insurance. 

Because shit happens, and it usually happens to the pro driver.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

observer said:


> You are using your vehicle for commercial purposes, they have the right to cut you off.
> 
> Look up Metromile on Google, they will cover some of your TNC driving. Uber will cover part of it, but read your coverages carefully because there may be gaps.


^^^
That's not what OP stated. 
She said that they cancelled her because Uber was her only source of income. 
Insurance companies can cancel you for practically anything and not really tell you why, like recently divorced, credit score and even having a car that is out of place in the neighborhood where you live... like having a Cadillac ELR in Pacoima.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> That's not what OP stated.
> She said that they cancelled her because Uber was her only source of income.
> Insurance companies can cancel you for practically anything and not really tell you why, like recently divorced, credit score and even having a car that is out of place in the neighborhood where you live... like having a Cadillac ELR in Pacoima.


Symantex Doober... They cut her off because Ridesharing with State Farm has to be less than half of the miles put on her car. If she isn't working anywhere else, and only driving "leisure" when not Ridesharing -- it's almost certain her rideshare miles will be more than half of her miles. THAT is why they cancelled her. Or, wouldn't cover her if she was ridesharing. I assume if she said, I quit driving for uber -- they would have been happy to keep her as a customer.

Given the situation -- State Farm has every reason to deny her a policy given that she is ridesharing -- Their guidelines for a rideshare policy state miles must be less than half for ridesharing.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Symantex Doober... They cut her off because Ridesharing with State Farm has to be less than half of the miles put on her car. If she isn't working anywhere else, and only driving "leisure" when not Ridesharing -- it's almost certain her rideshare miles will be more than half of her miles. THAT is why they cancelled her. Or, wouldn't cover her if she was ridesharing. I assume if she said, I quit driving for uber -- they would have been happy to keep her as a customer.
> 
> Given the situation -- State Farm has every reason to deny her a policy given that she is ridesharing -- Their guidelines for a rideshare policy state miles must be less than half for ridesharing.


^^^
Sorry, but you can only go by what was stated. 
State Farm would either have to have a lot of people with crystal balls watching every mile she drove or have a tracker in the car.... like Uber leases. lol
I would hate to have you on a jury that reads tons of things into testimony that aren't there.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm a little confused here, she says STATE FARM, stopped her from ubering. Does STATE FARM cover TNC use in California? 

I thought FARMERS and GEICO were only ones covering TNC in California.

I just phoned a random STATE FARM agent close to me and she told me they do not cover Uber.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sure this has been addressed and I don't know the answer, but how does everything from the corner pizza place to Dominos to Jimmy Johns get around this? 
They are working for someone when delivering food. Does their insurance cover the driver and the other injured person in the other car should there be an accident?


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

observer said:


> I'm a little confused here, she says STATE FARM, stopped her from ubering. Does STATE FARM cover TNC use in California?
> 
> I thought FARMERS and GEICO were only ones covering TNC in California.
> 
> I just phoned a random STATE FARM agent close to me and she told me they do not cover Uber.


Yup, I said that earlier -- as I inquired with State Farm and was told NO Policy options-- But that was earlier this spring and I left it open for the possibility that State Farm has a rideshare policy now. Clearly it doesn't. No crystal ball needed to understand here what happened.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Just not here and not by the OP which is my point. Think what you want just don't falsely accuse OP of something she did not do nor anyone else said in this thread.
> 
> If your in PA and commit fraud, just come out and say it but dont faslely accuse others of doing what you believe 95 percent do just to fit your narrative.


Trust me, I would never commit fraud.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Trust me, I would never commit fraud.


In fact I just let my insurance agent in PA, on an unrelated matter. I asked her about her business with Uber drivers, this large company would drop them like a rock, as they view it as commercial.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

vesolehome said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed and I don't know the answer, but how does everything from the corner pizza place to Dominos to Jimmy Johns get around this?
> They are working for someone when delivering food. Does their insurance cover the driver and the other injured person in the other car should there be an accident?


I have State farm. They paid out without question on a totalled car and injuries when an uninsured driver hit my SO while he was delivering pizza(uninsured motorist coverage). About $46,000 total. I have since had an accident myself and they paid. Also delivering pizza.

They know about the pizza and don't have an issue with it. Also with uber if it's part time.

I have been with them 28 years auto, 24 also with my home and one $800 claim on the home (storm). Maybe that helps.

I have a lot of discounts so it's cheaper for me than anywhere else at this time. I have not had any problems ever dealing with them.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Trust me, I would never commit fraud.


That's perfectly fine I commend you but in the same respect don't let others and don't insinuate that others do commit fraud


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> That's perfectly fine I commend you but in the same respect don't let others and don't insinuate that others do commit fraud


Again, read the Forum about insurance. You will get all the info you need, facts.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


Wow! We are so sorry.

I am surprise that UBER partner did not send you the memo.

We all got one from UBER, it said: "We will always have our partners' back, right here".


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Jjkaemom said:


> *Had to stop Ubering because State Farm wouldn't cover my vehicle because ubering was my only source of income? Has anyone heard of this before??*


I really do not understand what your primary source of income has to do with them denying you coverage. There are multiple reasons why they could deny you, one of which is that you have a personal policy and you are driving commercially... but again, you are saying that they are denying you because of your SOURCE OF INCOME???? You need a better explanation.....

What the heck do they care where you work? What the heck do they care where your money is coming from? You pay your premiums, you should have your coverage (for personal use only).

So, please feel free to explain there reasoning further.... Folks here are debating the insurance coverage personal vs. commercial... but that is not your issue... you need to get to the bottom of this....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> I really do not understand what your primary source of income has to do with them denying you coverage. There are multiple reasons why they could deny you, one of which is that you have a personal policy and you are driving commercially... but again, you are saying that they are denying you because of your SOURCE OF INCOME???? You need a better explanation.....
> 
> What the heck do they care where you work? What the heck do they care where your money is coming from? You pay your premiums, you should have your coverage (for personal use only).
> 
> So, please feel free to explain there reasoning further.... Folks here are debating the insurance coverage personal vs. commercial... but that is not your issue... you need to get to the bottom of this....


If State Farm underwrites the vehicle, it's State Farms business how the car is operated.
An insurance company is like a casino. They will pay out, but the actuary makes sure they pay out only enough to make a profit.
The OP did the right thing reporting she intended to work her vehicle for commercial purposes.
Anything else, as pointed out multiple times in this thread...
Is fraud.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Do me a favor and try to stick to the point
> 
> That is in this thread show me where anyone states they comitted insurance fraud or enouraged someone to commit fraud.
> 
> ...


This is a good article about Uber driver fraud. 
http://m.torontosun.com/2015/07/30/insurance-industry-issues-warning-over-uber


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Guys, once again, we are not addressing the real issue here... I know all about the insurance fraud issues... I know all about the commercial use of vehicle... that's why I have commercial insurance...

But the poster said that the insurance company was denying coverage because her SOURCE OF INCOME HAS CHANGED from SSDI to Part time work with Uber... WHAT DOES HER SOURCE OF INCOME HAVE TO DO WITH HER COVERAGE.... They did not say that they cancel because she is driving commercial....

they said they are cancelling her because of her primary source of income... didn't anyone read the question.......

Now, Original Poster... https://uberpeople.net/members/jjkaemom.27582/ Jjkaemom tell us what the cancellation notice said.....


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Guys, once again, we are not addressing the real issue here... I know all about the insurance fraud issues... I know all about the commercial use of vehicle... that's why I have commercial insurance...
> 
> But the poster said that the insurance company was denying coverage because her SOURCE OF INCOME HAS CHANGED from SSDI to Part time work with Uber... WHAT DOES HER SOURCE OF INCOME HAVE TO DO WITH HER COVERAGE.... They did not say that they cancel because she is driving commercial....
> 
> ...


Save your fingers, it's just a few disgruntled cab drivers taking the thread where they wish it to go, regardless of the facts presented.

You don't see $2.50 a mile nor Chicabbie doing this as they know how to make their points in a honorable educated way. When these two say something, I trust and listen to what they say, others not so much.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, Insurance coverage is assessed and based on risk. 
If driving for Uber make you a risky driver, then the Insurance Carrier has the right to terminate the policy/risk.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Uber should be shut down completely for insurance fraud.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Save your fingers, it's just a few disgruntled cab drivers taking the thread where they wish it to go, regardless of the facts presented.
> 
> You don't see $2.50 a mile nor Chicabbie doing this as they know how to make their points in a honorable educated way. When these two say something, I trust and listen to what they say, others not so much.


Sometimes it is difficult to hear the truth about insurance fraud committed by Uber drivers, the proof is right here in this forum under Insurance, look how many people cannot find coverage, unless they are not driving for Uber, they are committing fraud.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

**** State Farm!!

My family has been with State Farm for over 20 years; cars, house. They dropped all of us, because my step father got a 2nd speeding ticket(speed camera) with in 6 month. Their excuse; " the person that was speeding, resides in the same house hold as the rest of the policy holders".

Yup.... no amount of Aspirin has made sense of it.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> If the owner of the taxi company has deeper pockets then that is why, you are just fodder for being a part of the incident. If it were only you and insurance and you aren't a multimillionaire they would settle with the insurance.


You, sir, are clueless to how lawsuits work.

In case of an accident, the lawsuit would name defendants a-z, with the driver being right up there.

It will be all inclusive, and the driver would not be excluded.

The risk is real.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

GooberX said:


> You, sir, are clueless to how lawsuits work.
> 
> In case of an accident, the lawsuit would name defendants a-z, with the driver being right up there.
> 
> ...


Yes with the owner being secondary as the insurance is there to protect them and pay for damages. This is why we have insurance, to protect individuals. If someone slips and falls in a store, they sue the store in which the stores insurance pays. Same goes for a car accident.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

limepro said:


> Yes with the owner being secondary as the insurance is there to protect them and pay for damages. This is why we have insurance, to protect individuals. If someone slips and falls in a store, they sue the store in which the stores insurance pays. Same goes for a car accident.


True, but your insurance coverage only goes up to your limit. so if you only pay state minimums, 5K,10K,15k in California, anything above is drivers responsibility.

Just make sure if you do have an accident, there's a pax in car.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

observer said:


> True, but your insurance coverage only goes up to your limit. so if you only pay state minimums, 5K,10K,15k in California, anything above is drivers responsibility.
> 
> Just make sure if you do have an accident, there's a pax in car.


I don't troll while on app, I park in a parking lot and wait, there are some things even I'm not dumb enough to do. And I would never have minimum coverage.


----------

